# Ivan Chiriaev



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

How overhyped has this guy been? I mean, he consistently says he thinks he'll be a Top 5 pick, yet everyone is so down on him and people I've talked to think he's no more than a mid-2nd round pick. I mean, we've all heard the comparisons to Dirk, and so on. But this is a guy that is as raw as they can come into the league, will take more than 5 years to develop, and he thinks he'll be a Top 5 pick?

What do you guys think, those who have seen him? Don't draft him at all, or does he have the potential to be the next Dirk?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I think this shouldn't be here, because this guy hasn't played any single minute of 'Pro Basketball' in Europe... probably the only ones in this board that have seen him are the Canadians


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93205&forumid=8


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I think this shouldn't be here, because this guy hasn't played any single minute of 'Pro Basketball' in Europe... probably the only ones in this board that have seen him are the Canadians


True, but he'll be playing in Europe next year anyway...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He has the potential to be a poor man's Nicoloz Skitishvilli.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but he'll be playing in Europe next year anyway...


I don't know why, but I see him more in the CBA, the NBDL, the ABA or any of these leagues than in a Euroleague roster...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

No offense to the canadians, but I think that I could post similar numbers in the league he's playing in... Except the rebs


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

we could start a thread just like this one about the korean center. He plays in the korean high school league and is considered a 1st round pick. While Varejao, a proved player, is a mid 2nd round pick in most of the mock drafts.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

According to this article he's likely pulling out of the draft and heading to Europe


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> According to this article he's likely pulling out of the draft and heading to Europe


 

World War III!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ivan the Terrible will destroy the European courts!!!!!!!!!!! The new Atila is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:krazy: 

This guy's nuts...

I just can't wait for him to realise that he will be the next Rick Rickert... 

If not worse :yes:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> :krazy:
> ...


do you know what's sarcasm or irony?


----------

